# [Biete] gebrauchte SPS-Teile



## PN/DP (29 April 2015)

Hallo, ich verkaufe verschiedene gebrauchte SPS-Teile:

*Siemens*

6ES7951-0KG00-0AA05V FLASH Memory Card 128kBEUR 50,-6ES7953-8LJ30-0AA0Micro Memory Card MMC 512kBEUR 40,-

4 Stück 6ES7292-6AA00-0XA0 S7-200 Expansion Module Upgrade Device - ungeöffnete OVP
behebt S7-22x E/A-Busfehler der ersten 8/8- und 16/16-E/A-EM223-1xx20 Module
EUR 8,-

*Schneider/Telemecanique*
1 Stück Zelio SR2 B121FU (100..240VAC, 8 DI, 4 Relay 8A) ! Abdeckung Programmierport fehlt !
EUR 30,-

2 Stück Twido TWDLCAA24DRF (120..240VAC, 14 In DC, 10 Relay) 
je EUR 50,-

Weil die Teile gebraucht sind, gebe ich nur eine Geld-zurück-Funktionsgarantie für 1 Monat. Der Käufer erhält von mir eine ordentliche Privatverkaufsquittung. Mehrwertsteuer kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Der Versand ist kostenlos.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juni 2015)

Habe weitere gebrauchte Teile in meinen Umzugskartons entdeckt

6ES7972-0AA01-0XA0RS485 RepeaterEUR 30,-6GK1500-0AA10PROFIBUS Bus Terminal 12MEUR 25,-6ES7972-0BB12-0XA0PROFIBUS Busanschlußstecker 90 Grad, mit PG-Buchse EUR 15,-

Verkauf als "gebraucht"-Teile. Ich gebe ich nur eine Geld-zurück-Funktionsgarantie für 1 Monat. Der Käufer erhält von mir eine ordentliche Privatverkaufsquittung. Mehrwertsteuer kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Der Versand ist kostenlos.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## PN/DP (21 Juni 2015)

Weitere gebrauchte SPS-Teile aus Umrüstung funktionierender Maschinen

*Saia-Burgess*

1 StückPCD2.M150F650 CPU mit
+ PCD7.F650 Ethernet
+ PCD7.F110 RS422/485EUR 120,-1 StückPCD2.M170 CPU mit
+ PCD7.F650 Ethernet
+ PCD7.F750 Profibus
+ PCD7.F110 RS422/485
+ Stecker 10-19 und Stecker 20-29
- Stecker 0.., 30.., 40.. fehlen!EUR 150,-1 StückPCD7.F650 Ethernet-ModulEUR 50,-1 StückPCD7.F110 Schnittstellen-Modul RS422/485EUR 10,-*E/A-Module mit Stecker:*3 StückPCD2.H100 1 Count 20kHzEUR 15,-/Stück1 StückPCD2.H110 1 Count 100kHzEUR 15,-/Stück1 StückPCD2.W210 8 AE 0-20mAEUR 20,-/Stück1 StückPCD2.W510 2 AE -+20mA + 2 AA -+10VEUR 20,-/Stück

Oder alles zusammen: EUR 270,-

Privat-Verkauf als "gebraucht"-Teile. Ich gebe nur eine Geld-zurück-Funktionsgarantie für 1 Monat. Der Käufer erhält von mir eine ordentliche Privatverkaufsquittung. Mehrwertsteuer kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Versandkosten innerhalb Deutschland sind EUR 5,-. Ab EUR 25,- kostenloser Versand.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Januar 2017)

gebrauchte geprüfte Elektronik-Teile in tipptopp Zustand:

3 StückWestermo TD-33, 3179-0001RS232-Industriemodem 12-36VDCEUR 25,-/Stück3 StückBaaderRS232 zu 5x TTY UmschalterEUR 25,-/Stück

Privat-Verkauf als "gebraucht"-Teile. Ich gebe nur eine Geld-zurück-Funktionsgarantie für 1 Monat. Der Käufer erhält von mir eine ordentliche Privatverkaufsquittung. Mehrwertsteuer kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Versandkosten innerhalb Deutschland sind EUR 5,-. Ab EUR 25,- kostenloser Versand.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Januar 2017)

gebrauchte geprüfte SPS-Teile in tipptopp Zustand:

*Siemens*
CPU-interne E/A-Steckplatinen für 314-6CF02 und 314-6CG03 :

A5E00149358-2S7-314C Platine Analog-E/AEUR 30,-A5E00034836-6S7-314C Platine 8 DEEUR 10,-A5E00156560-2S7-314C Platine 16 DAEUR 20,-

Privat-Verkauf als "gebraucht"-Teile. Ich gebe nur eine Geld-zurück-Funktionsgarantie für 1 Monat. Der Käufer erhält von mir eine ordentliche Privatverkaufsquittung. Mehrwertsteuer kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Versandkosten innerhalb Deutschland sind EUR 5,-. Ab EUR 25,- kostenloser Versand.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## germonin (17 Februar 2017)

sehr fiele teile


----------



## PN/DP (21 März 2017)

gebrauchte geprüfte Elektronik-Teile in tipptopp Zustand:

2 StückBlock PVUC 24/24-10wartungsfreies kapazitives Puffermodul, mit allen SteckernEUR 25,-/Stück
das ist so ein Teil, siehe auch Datenblatt

Privat-Verkauf als "gebraucht"-Teile. Ich gebe nur eine Geld-zurück-Funktionsgarantie für 1 Monat. Der Käufer erhält von mir eine ordentliche Privatverkaufsquittung. Mehrwertsteuer kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Versandkosten innerhalb Deutschland sind EUR 5,-. Ab EUR 25,- kostenloser Versand.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## PN/DP (23 Januar 2021)

gebrauchte geprüfte Elektronik-Teile in tipptopp Zustand:


2 StückSiemens 6ES7223-1BL30-0XB0S7-1200 SM 1223 DC/DC, DI16 + DQ16, E-stand 01je EUR 80,-1 StückSiemens 6ES7221-1BH32-0XB0
S7-1200 SM 1221 DC, DI16x24VDC, E-Stand 01
Am Modulverbinder-Schieber ist die Plastik-Feder-Lasche abgebrochen,
kein Einfluß auf die Funktion. Der Schieber kann durch einen Schieber 
aus einem anderen Modul ausgetauscht/repariert werden.EUR 20,-1 SetSiemens S7-1200alle 4 Teile Pos. 1 bis 3: CPU + 3x SMzusammen EUR 250,-1 StückSiemens 6AV6545-0BA15-2AX0SIMATIC HMI, TP170A, Touchpanel, E-Stand 05EUR 190,-1 StückSiemens 6ES7315-2AG10-0AB0S7-300 CPU 315-2 DP, E-Stand 1, V2.6.11EUR 140,-1 StückSiemens 6GK7343-1EX11-0XE0S7-300 CP343-1 Ind. Ethernet, E-Stand 1, V2.3.5EUR 75,-1 VPE = 5 StückSiemens 6ES7132-4HB01-0AB0ET200S Relais Ausgabe, 2 RO, DC24V..AC230V/5AEUR 40,-1 VPE = 5 StückSiemens 6ES7131-4BD01-0AA0ET200S Digital Eingabe, 4 DI DC24V ST, neu in ungeöffneter OVPEUR 40,-1 StückSiemens 6ES7131-4BF00-0AA0ET200S Digital Eingabe, 8 DI DC24V, neu in ungeöffneter OVPEUR 15,-2 StückBeckhoff BK2020Lightbus Couplerzusammen EUR 20,-2 StückPhoenix Contact 2831028FL HUB 10BASE-T, 4 Port Ethernet Hub, 24VDCzusammen EUR 10,-

Privat-Verkauf als "gebraucht"-Teile. Ich gebe nur eine Geld-zurück-Funktionsgarantie für 1 Monat. Der Käufer erhält von mir eine ordentliche Privatverkaufsquittung. Mehrwertsteuer kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Versandkosten innerhalb Deutschland sind EUR 5,-. Ab EUR 25,- kostenloser Versand.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## PN/DP (23 Januar 2021)

1 StückAB Allen-Bradley 2711-T10C8L1
PanelView 1000 Color Touch Screen, 10", 24V DC
in original Verpackung, unbenutzt, nur getestetEUR 599,-

Privat-Verkauf als "gebraucht"-Teil. Ich gebe nur eine Geld-zurück-Funktionsgarantie für 1 Monat. Der Käufer erhält von mir eine ordentliche Privatverkaufsquittung. Mehrwertsteuer kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Versandkosten innerhalb Deutschland: kostenlos

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## PN/DP (7 Juni 2021)

1 StückAB Allen-Bradley 2711-T10C8L1PanelView 1000 Color Touch Screen, 10", 24V DC
in original Verpackung, unbenutzt, nur getestetEUR 399,-1 StückSiemens 6ES7314-2AG14-0AB0S7-300 CPU 314, FS: 6, V3.3.11
gebraucht, top ZustandEUR 125,-


Privat-Verkauf als "gebraucht"-Teil. Ich gebe nur eine Geld-zurück-Funktionsgarantie für 1 Monat. Der Käufer erhält von mir eine ordentliche Privatverkaufsquittung. Mehrwertsteuer kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Versandkosten innerhalb Deutschland: kostenlos

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------

